# Everyday life



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

*Everyday life*

I have been thinking about what William wrote on getting overwhelmed with all the projects for the season.

About October I start thinking about what I'm going to make and who I'm going to make it for. Then the anticipated weekend that I get started. Everything goes great and by the end of that weekend I'm thinking that if I can keep up this pace I'll be in good shape and have all that I wanted to make done in good time.

I don't know if I mentioned that I not only work a full-time job, but during this season my job is unpredictable. I am a UPS driver. So I never know when I will be off work therefore hardly get to work in the shop during the week. So with that in mind, it happens. I wont get to go to the shop on Saturday at all and Sunday is only for a couple of hours, because all that I should have done on Saturday in the house I need to do on Sunday. So I know what William was saying, and with that in mind I have to remind myself LIFE happens, enjoy it and those people that do get a handmade item from me for Christmas are thrilled. The ones that don't, will hopfully be the ones that get a gift next year.

In a way it makes it exciting for people who are getting a gift and anticipation for those that don't know who those people will be every-year. So yeah, I constantly remind myself just relax and enjoy what life throws at me, you only get to live it once.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> I have been thinking about what William wrote on getting overwhelmed with all the projects for the season.
> 
> ...


I can empathize with you. My wife always says I thought you were not going to take on any new jobs.Then these little old ladies come with an idea they need for Christmas and I can't say no. I might not be around to make it for them for Christmas next year. 
I was finishing up this nightstand and thought I'd have it done by the weekend until I went to fit the drawer fronts- the space at the bottom was too small. I went back to my original drawing and the case was supposed to be 23". It was 22" !!!, The base was mounted 1" too high and it was screwed and glued to the sides. I was going to call the customer and ask if they would take a 1" shorter unit for a discount but then I don't like to discount my work so I made a plan. I laid the whole unit it on its side on the table saw and cut the bottom off flush to bottom of the sides. Then I cut the sides off to within 1/32 of the vertical sides and sanded the rest off with an orbital sander. I made a new base and it has two coats of finish on it today. The second time it goes so much faster!!!!!!!
I'll be coasting after that screw up!.................Jim


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> I have been thinking about what William wrote on getting overwhelmed with all the projects for the season.
> 
> ...


That a way. Its called adjusting to changing conditions! You made me smile. Thank you.

Kelly


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> I have been thinking about what William wrote on getting overwhelmed with all the projects for the season.
> 
> ...


In my case, I have plenty of time! I just can't get into my shop at this time as I am still recovering from a total knee replacement surgery! I don't have the strength in my leg to stand more than 15- 20 minutes yet so I am not going out there till I can stand an hour or more or I might get tired and trip, fall or otherwise lose my balance and take a chance on getting hurt. Just not worth it. However I dearly would love to go in there and do some work. I am steadily improving daily and today I was able to walk 10 blocks! (not all at once)


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

*Everyday life*

During the Christmas season is my busiest time of year. Right just like everyone else! Well, I happen to be a UPS driver and therefore I don't get to spend alot of time on scrolling.

Well, my husband has gotten alot better at getting gifts earlier then the day before Christmas. Unforturnately he has to make sure that the gifts are completely wrapped up when delivered or deliverd by Fed-Ex, for shame. So one day one the of the other drivers called me and said I think I have something for your house, but the address is incorrect. He tells me what the name and address on the package is and he told me that he was way past my place. I told him no big deal just bring it back into the center that night and I will get it from him and take it home with me. Well, it just happen to be a present for me and it wasn't wrapped up. I was just like a little kid when I saw it. The other driver started laughing and said that maybe he shouldn't have given it to me.

So I took it home, took it out of my vehicle left it in the garage, and told my husband about it. He was discusted with the company for putting the incorrect address on it went outside brought it inside. Wrapped it up and put it under the tree and told me I would just have to wait.

He was too mad at me he knows that he can't always keep them from me!!!! But he is getting better at it. Anyway the hearts on my last project was my first attempt at using the new sander.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

*Everyday life*

A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.

Well, we get there and my stuff is pushed well to the back, not where it originally had been set-up. I figured thats what I get for not dropping in more frequently. So I pull out my inventory sheet and start to work. I'm moving things around right, got to looking at some of the pictures that I had hanging and the back of the first picture I take down is water stained from top to bottom. I'm looking at it looking at the wall and set it aside. I take down another picture and the backing on the picture is completely ruined and almost falling off. Who knows at this point if the water has gotten to the actual scrollsawn part of the picture. There is also water stain down the front of the picture on the glass. So now i'm really upset.

I go get the contact person, manager, and she tells me that she doesn't know a thing about the problem but, doesn't want to see it. Needless to say I took all my projects out of the place.

Why is it so hard to find a place that treats your projects with the same care that you would? After all isn't a sell in their favor as well as yours?

With that said I do have to tell you about the other place I have my projects placed with. It is a store that is in a small community, Cottonwood Falls, KS called Prairie PastTimes. It is where I met another lumberjocks memeber Mark DeCou. All the projects in this store are hand made and the members opperate the store. I have to tell you they treat your projects as if they were their own. When a customer comes in and is looking at someones projects we try to tell the customer something about the person that made it. They are the best people I have had the pleasure of meeting. It's too bad othere stores don't take a que from Prairie PastTimes.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


Wow, Kelly - that is really terrible! Not only the blatant mishandling of your projects, but their lack of concern when you brought it to the clerks' attention. You need to call the owner and tell them you want them to pay for the pieces. The longer you wait, the easier it will be for you to try to blame you for the damage.

Someone should be accountable. I am sure they have had to get insurance for the shop and it is their responsibility to take good care of your things. I am a non-confrontational person myself, but you do need to stand up for yourself and let them take advantage of you they are going to continue to do so for others. Did you sign a contract with them or make an inventory list? That would be helpful.

I hope it all turns out OK. It is sad that some places are like this, but I think the more experience you have with this, the more you will know what to expect and learn from it. Thanks for sharing your story so others can learn from it too. 

Sheila


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


I can cry with you.
It's nice to find a place like Prairie PastTimes isn't it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


Wow.

I'm happy for the second place, but sorry for the first.

Places like the first one … often go out of business, and have NO clue why … :-/


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


That's terrible!

I think the store should have their insurance pay for the damage.

I am not sure what your arrangement with them is or what paperwork/contract you have with them but since you are most unlikely to go back there. I would say file a small claim court against them.

Merchandise on consignment is never a good idea in my opinion. The store owner give them the least priority since it is not inventory they paid for.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


*Kelly*, some people know how to run a business and some people don't. Also some people also just don't seem to have common decency which was once much more prevalent in the days gone by. I'm sorry that happened to you. Maybe you can find some more places like the second one that you mentioned. I hope so.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


Too bad. Hopefully there wasn't too much damage. A lot of people just don't understand the time and energy put into our projects. Whenever I run into difficult circumstances I always remind myself that "that things always turn out best for those who make the best out of the way things turn out. I pray that through this you will be specially blessed.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

scrollingmom said:


> *Everyday life*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had some days off during the week. My husband was also off. We decided to go and check and restock if needed a place where I have some of my scrollwork on consignment. It's about hour and a half away so its not like I can just drop in anytime. I have to admit it had been awhile since I had been there. I kept intouch with my contact person by phone and by e-mails.
> 
> ...


Kelly, sorry to hear about the first place where they ruined your projects. You should have given their name so others can avoid them. That is a loss for you and it could save someone else on LJ's from going through that as well.


----------

